# How much can you fit in a large USPS flat rate box? - ANSWERED



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Up to 45 lbs of gravel substrates, for anyone else who wondered.


----------



## Tensa (Jan 1, 2011)

the limit is 70 pounds. the machines wont scan them if they are over that. and when they do come through at that weight i truly wonder what is in them.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

what the heck, they said if it fits it ships....lies!


----------



## Tensa (Jan 1, 2011)

lol its just the postal limits. is all. that applies for any package. i wish they did heavier items too. leave it to the government to lie lol


----------



## ridewake210 (Jan 12, 2007)

accordztech said:


> what the heck, they said if it fits it ships....lies!


Do some reading 

its all over USPS.com under the priority flat rate box rules. 
There is no lie to be told or to be kept. 
The rule is 70 lbs.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

I know but on their commercial it says if it fits it ships


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

12.9 liters of aquasoil!!!!!!


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

james7139 said:


> 12.9 liters of aquasoil!!!!!!



Haha, 

2 3L bags of aqua-soil fit in a medium box without any problem.


----------



## accordztech (Dec 6, 2004)

accordztech said:


> what the heck, they said if it fits it ships....lies!


I saw the ad on tv, then I saw in small letters 70lb lol bastards


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

To be honest, I don't think I could fit 70lbs of anything in one of those boxes unless it was lead...


----------

